# HARC Round #10 @ Vertigo Raceway This Weekend!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

HARC Round #10 @ Vertigo Raceway This Weekend!!!

Time for Round #10, and as you can see on the Vertigo thread, there are going to be a few changes and a lot of refresh work to the track&#8230;&#8230;..very nice!!

Weather is going to be spectacular!

Look out&#8230;..got me a Short Course truck that is MISSLE!!!


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

cant wait to see a big crowd out at vertigo again, I love this time of year. Look forward to seeing everyone out this weekend.:brew:


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Cant wait! hey courtney are the points up?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

itsnathan said:


> Cant wait! hey courtney are the points up?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=306590


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure if I can race but, I will show up to support and I may have a sample bag for guys to check out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Karl, you want me to bring your motor, or do you want it before then?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll pick it up from you on Saturday. Use it next year. I have a few to go through first..lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I still have that Tecnopower if you know anyone who wants one........

Man, I'm excited to run my new SC truck!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

SC is a blast. get ready to break a few parts. lol what did you end up buying.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hyper 10SC. Stuck my backup 1/8 Mamba ESC and 1800KV motor in it and a used 4S battery I had laying around.......CRAZY fast!!

Yes....I intend to take it a little slow because I know if I break something, I have ZERO parts!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Only thing you really need as for parts are the arms and drive shafts. Switch the rear db's for the front cvds' and then you can just replace the shafts.


They have the beefier arms for the Hyper so be aware of that, other than that drive hard. Did you get the Tim Bump edition? If not drill out the rear pistons, slide the battery tray back and then you're ready to roll.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I need to get more than the 5 minutes of track time that I've gotten with it so far before I start changing too much.

I think I just got the standard one......doesn't say anything about Tim Bump on the box or literature.

Adding rear CVD's is the first thing I thought I'd do. Do the front and rear interchange? It's hard to tell if they are the same length....


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yes, the fronts fit on the back. with that much power, your gonna start having diff problems. i tried running a 3 cell on a 2650, and i have had problems, so i went back to two cell. come see me if you break anything, i stock up on those parts. good luck. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What diff problems did you have? Shredding the inside gears?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, the crown gear and the pinion gear. the extra power puts stress on the diff case, and it gets sloppy, and causes the gears to move away from each other, and strip


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will check/shim as necessary after this first race


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

ok the part that i broke at Vertigo about 6 months ago came in. so it looks like i will be there. Hopefully all my batteries are still good and hopefully my engines fire right up.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

TheTmizz said:


> ok the part that i broke at Vertigo about 6 months ago came in. so it looks like i will be there. Hopefully all my batteries are still good and hopefully my engines fire right up.


 Hey team mate, if you need anything during the race, ask me and ill see if i have anything you might need!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

ok gates will be open at 9 and track will be open at 10 to 230. track work is done and track looks great.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

racing on the brain.....can't work......racing on the brain.....can't work.....racing on the brain.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Add one more Losinostra member. Nathan, save me some spares too LOL. See y'all around 12:00.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Add one more Losinostra member. Nathan, save me some spares too LOL. See y'all around 12:00.


Yep, I hear ya need spares for that car.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

actually out of all the cars i have owned, which most know is ALL OF THEM...
the Losi seems to be the toughest. All I have ever broken was a shock standoff and I consider that a fluke.


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

TheTmizz said:


> actually out of all the cars i have owned, which most know is ALL OF THEM...
> the Losi seems to be the toughest. All I have ever broken was a shock standoff and I consider that a fluke.


ya never broke anything yet!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Jason, ALL of the cars you use need spares. The rest of us not so much LOL.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

great racing from everyone had a blast thanks to everyone that came out


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results are posted at www.vertigoraceway.com for your viewing pleasure.

Great times last night! I had fun calling and racing. Thanks for Wipf for helping me get back on the track and to Karl for calling some races for us! Can't wait for the next one. Cool to see some returning faces on the stand (Tanner and Eric) and others at the track (Rob). You guys are awesome!

Thanks to everyone for keeping up with your mess, there was very little cleanup required after the race. We really enjoy having you guys at the track for racing!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Had a lot of fun racing yesterday! It was great to be back racing.
can't wait for the next one! thanks to Derek and Jerry for the aweome track
and to Courtney for giving us a great series to run.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Had fun. Good to see everybdy again after a long layoff, and awesome seeing Tanner and Eric back at the track. Thanks to Nick for pitting me all day and to Willy for pitting me in the mains.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

great racing last night! thanks to courtney and the vertigo crew!!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Great racing last night ,good to see everybody again.......see yall @ the river.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here are some pics I took yesterday...
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p10/fast11970/Photos/Harc 10 Monkey Pics/


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I should have brought something to throw on the track for the mains. It was tough sitting on the side-lines. Good job amigos!

I am ready for the trucks for troops race on the 6th!

willy


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep Trucks for Troops will be a blast. Cya there!


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

had a great time! the track was awesome and the racing was close all day. I hope to see everyone again a lot sooner than 6 months this time!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man I almost forgot about the TFT race. I'll be there.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

:spineyesh yeah thanks to cv for helping put out the fire under the stand lol make sure yall turn off the heat guns when yall are done with them


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha....NP Jerry! So it was the heat gun and not the starter box?

LOTS of fun Saturday! Great racing all over the place! 

Had a good first outing with my SC truck.........kind of fragile compared to the 1/8 buggy, but still fast and fun! Think I might actually stick with it this time!

Much appreciation to the Vertigo guys and all their helpers for running good race and having a place for us to play with our toy cars! 

Already looking forward to the next race!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Haha....NP Jerry! So it was the heat gun and not the starter box?
> 
> LOTS of fun Saturday! Great racing all over the place!
> 
> ...


The heat gun was left on facing the battery which caught fire and the battery was right next to the fuel and the fuel eventually caught on fire.... Crazy but Courtney is a hero lol


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone for helping us out Saturday. Especially Grayson for the spare parts and setup help and ******* for the tuning help.

Hopefully Dane didn't take anyone out to bad this time, racers or corner workers!


----------

